# Grand Canyon Sunday?



## mcphats (Apr 28, 2013)

We're supposed to put on Sunday the 16th. We called the river office today and the guy had no information about Animas contaminated water coming through. I'm trying to remain positive but were supposed to be drinking this stuff for 18 days...

There seems to be no reasonably scientific information available yet as to how much water will reach the other side of the dam by next week, and how dilluted it could be.

Internet.... please help!


----------



## johnnyvelvet (Jun 30, 2015)

i think your ok... it would have to travel 186 miles in a lake...no current... then it would have to make it to the bottom of the lake...i think 600'...to continue its journey on the Colorado. may contact commercial companies that take customers down Cataract Canyon.... and that Grand Canyon...they will know whats happening for sure!!!! enjoy your trip ... we put in sept 9


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

It will be a while before Grand Canyon sees significant impact, as the reservoir will certainly act as the solution cited in the old adage. 

Not to say the heavy metals won't make it through in dissolved form, but there's a great reason for another science trip! I'm available if anyone needs an oarsmen/water scientist. 

You will be fine and you will have plenty of time to weigh the pros and cons of the EPA wanting to come to town.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with McPhats, I think a random meteor is more likely to affect your GC trip launching in August than the Animas Spill. 

I am a little concerned about my September 7 launch date at Mexican Hat though, there's a lot less lake to deposit said sediment and if the river is closed in Durango now, would we be expecting dilution and sedimentation to be dropping contaminate levels sufficiently to keep running the San Juan?


----------



## rockmonkey (May 3, 2011)

Probably won't have much make it through to the end of Powell for a good while. Besides, you're filtering water from the side streams, not the Colorado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RichardJames (Feb 16, 2015)

rockmonkey said:


> Probably won't have much make it through to the end of Powell for a good while. Besides, you're filtering water from the side streams, not the Colorado.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Ya if you're drinking Colorado river water on the grand you have bigger issues than some heavy metals. Fill up at the side streams and this is a non issue


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Even if the spill does make it through Lake Powell for your trip, it will be so dilute it would be imperceptible to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

johnnyvelvet said:


> i think your ok... it would have to travel 186 miles in a lake...no current... then it would have to make it to the bottom of the lake...i think 600'...to continue its journey on the Colorado. may contact commercial companies that take customers down Cataract Canyon.... and that Grand Canyon...they will know whats happening for sure!!!! enjoy your trip ... we put in sept 9



Hey I'm launching the 9th too. I will be working a commercial. You?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

Collect from side canyon sources. 
https://rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Where_to_Find_Water


----------



## johnnyvelvet (Jun 30, 2015)

private... see you at the put in.....


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I just looked this up because I'm curious. There are currently 4 trillion gallons of water in Lake Powell. Source: Lake Powell Water Database The EPA spilled 3 million gallons of toxic water into the Animas. The contaminated water is literally a drop in a very large bucket - basically a negligible percentage.

Also, 3 million gallons sounds like a lot, but it's not that much water. 3 million gallons is roughly the equivalent of 5 cfs for 24 hours. By comparison the San Juan (where that water is headed) is currently flowing at 2,700 cfs. So while the spill is not great for the watershed - there will be some serious dilution at work when that spill does reach the lake. This spill will have a noticeable effect on the Animas, but the further down the watershed the less of an effect we will see. 

More importantly that bucket that the drop of pollution is flowing into is already polluted. There are plenty of side streams that will provide you with better water to work with - use those for water if you have concerns.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

People in parts of WV have been drinking from orange and sewage filled streams for decades and it doesn't kill them...at least not most of them....well, not immediately anyway....

On second thought use the tribs.


----------

